# Behaviour that annoys me about air travel...



## liaconn (4 Jan 2012)

I've noticed that a lot of passengers just seem to throw their luggage into the first available space as they walk down the aircraft regardless of how near it is to their seat. This means the people sitting in those seats can't keep their luggage close to them but have to go further down the aircraft looking for a space. I actually saw an argument about this on a plane a couple of years ago. 
Why do people do this? I can understand if you're one of the last people to board and just have to take what's available. But if you're boarding in good time it doesn't make much sense and means, at landing, people are trying to squeeze down the plane to get to their bags.


----------



## Sunny (4 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> I've noticed that a lot of passengers just seem to throw their luggage into the first available space as they walk down the aircraft regardless of how near it is to their seat. This means the people sitting in those seats can't keep their luggage close to them but have to go further down the aircraft looking for a space. I actually saw an argument about this on a plane a couple of years ago.
> Why do people do this? I can understand if you're one of the last people to board and just have to take what's available. But if you're boarding in good time it doesn't make much sense and means, at landing, people are trying to squeeze down the plane to get to their bags.


 
There should be a book written on the etiquette of boarding and disembarking from aircraft.


----------



## Firefly (4 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> I've noticed that a lot of passengers just seem to throw their luggage into the first available space as they walk down the aircraft regardless of how near it is to their seat.


 
Great tip


----------



## micmclo (4 Jan 2012)

Can I hijack the thread? [oooooh, hijack in a thread about planes]

The plane lands, has come to a stop and doors will be open in a minute or two

You're sitting outside, relaxing and waiting and the person inside you is stressing, looking at you and "excuse me, excuse me"

Why the mad panic to stand up? Doors are not open, you are not going anywhere. Even if you are the first to stand up and have your bag you're saving maybe two minutes at most

I don't understand 

Just sit, wait until the doors are open, the aisle is pretty clear and relax until then


----------



## Sunny (4 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> Can I hijack the thread? [oooooh, hijack in a thread about planes]
> 
> The plane lands, has come to a stop and doors will be open in a minute or two
> 
> ...


 
Also, mobile phones should not be turned on until inside the terminal. Of course as soon as the plane lands, all you hear is beep beep beep beep. Amazing how many REALLY urgent messages people get.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jan 2012)

First World problems  !

I haven't been on a plane since 2008.


----------



## micmclo (4 Jan 2012)

This is letting off steam forum and AAM blew as the pressure built up. Best to add something

Fools who queue with you and then react in horror when they are asked to empty their pockets and get themselves sorted. Were ya asleep all this time? .  Probably the same people who look shocked when the girl in Tesco asks them for money or those who search bottomless handbags with the bus arrives

When you are getting your jacket and stuff just stand aside and put the tray away. Some people insist on standing in the way, not moving their tray and the conveyor belt gets back up. Is standing aside so difficult? 

Ever in Terminal One in Dublin?
The walk to Pier D, I thought I was in Co Meath by the time I got there 

Used to live in Artane in North Dublin. Maybe eight or nine km from Dublin Airport. And the bitching I took from a grumpy driver in the airport when I got him. Well sorry for not being a juicy fare to South Dublin. 

Bus Éireann and Shannon airport. Last bus is ridiculously early, kindly sort that out. 

Loud mouth skangers on your plane on their holidays and detailing their plans to find a bar and "setup base". It's like a military campaign with their obsession to find a base.
And it's sad to go to sunny Spain and spend most of it in a dark bar. 

Price of sandwiches in airports, outright robbery.

I don't actually know what a smokeless cigarette is or how it works. 

Ryanir, quit padding your timetables and then having that trumpet announcement as if you just beat a world airspeed record 

Passengers, quit giving them the bualadh bos, it only encourages them

Glasgow Prestwick is like flying to Dublin and landing in Co Louth. It's not Glasgow at all

Last one, for all the moaning I do over Irish Rail the price of trains in Ireland is not so bad. Stanstead Express, Gatwick Express and trains in England in general are very expensive.


----------



## micmclo (4 Jan 2012)

Feel better now, got that off my chest


----------



## huskerdu (4 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> Feel better now, got that off my chest



Thanks. You have done a public duty having a rant for all of us. 

I feel better just reading it.


----------



## Purple (4 Jan 2012)

Can I add;
The fools that push their way off planes even though there's a bus waiting to bring them to the terminal. They then stand at the door of the bus, half blocking it, so that they can be first off that as well.

People who make no allowances for other passengers who are travelling with children. I fly a lot for work and it's much easier than travelling with kids.


----------



## Sunny (4 Jan 2012)

Airlines who allow Children to fly in business class. Recently spent 12 hours in the company of a crying baby despite my company paying €4k for a ticket to ensure I could go straight to a meeting. Even the Cabin Crew said it was ridiculous.


----------



## HMC (4 Jan 2012)

Jeez Sunny, that's a nightmare.  This is one reason I now fly as little as possible.  Couldn't stand the stress of that.  I remember a few years ago flying to New York and sat beside a baby who was in a stinking rotting unchanged nappy the whole way.  

In the immortal words of J-P Sartre: HELL IS OTHER PEOPLE


----------



## flossie (4 Jan 2012)

Sunny, i would complain to the airline. When you buy a business/first class ticket, you are paying for the luxury etc. of being in that class. It is the airlines duty to ensure that they deliver that service. Some colleagues have complained before and normally get at least a free upgrade when they next fly economy, or even a free flight. Worth speaking to them. I do agree though, that a screaming baby up front is not a pleasant experience. Well, anywhere really! (and that is not an anti-child rant by the way! ).


----------



## beffers (4 Jan 2012)

Ok, this is the opposite of getting ticked off at people standing up on a plane and wanting to get their bags and get off before everyone else. I have been one of those people many a time. The reason for being in a rush was a very short time in which to catch a connecting flight. I've been on flights that were delayed, and just before landing the cabin crew made an announcement that several passengers are at risk of missing their connecting flight to the delay. They ask people who are not getting a connecting flight to stay in their seats, and to let those who do have one disembark first. Makes sense, right? Common good manners, right? Do people ever pay attention and actually do it? Nope. Drives me nuts !

Don't agree that just because I can afford to pay for a first class seat, I should be able to dictate who else gets to fly first class. All you are paying for is a better seat, more leg room, better food, free booze and kiss ass service. You don't get to be a bouncer on the door too.  Sitting beside a crying child is a pain, but I if could afford to fly first class there is no way I'd let having a child with me stop me from doing so.


----------



## Purple (4 Jan 2012)

beffers said:


> Ok, this is the opposite of getting ticked off at people standing up on a plane and wanting to get their bags and get off before everyone else. I have been one of those people many a time. The reason for being in a rush was a very short time in which to catch a connecting flight. I've been on flights that were delayed, and just before landing the cabin crew made an announcement that several passengers are at risk of missing their connecting flight to the delay. They ask people who are not getting a connecting flight to stay in their seats, and to let those who do have one disembark first. Makes sense, right? Common good manners, right? Do people ever pay attention and actually do it? Nope. Drives me nuts !


 I agree. That happened to me when trying to get a connecting flight through Texas coming back from Central America the same weekend as Hurricane Catharina.



beffers said:


> Don't agree that just because I can afford to pay for a first class seat, I should be able to dictate who else gets to fly first class. All you are paying for is a better seat, more leg room, better food, free booze and kiss ass service. You don't get to be a bouncer on the door too.  Sitting beside a crying child is a pain, but I if could afford to fly first class there is no way I'd let having a child with me stop me from doing so.


 I see your point here as well (I can also see why other passengers would be annoyed). It’s really unfortunate but should as airline refuse to allow families to travel first or business class? It doesn’t affect me since I’ve never flown anywhere other than economy class.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jan 2012)

beffers said:


> Don't agree that just because I can afford to pay for a first class seat, I should be able to dictate who else gets to fly first class.


 
What about this ? Do you get to complain ?

I remember the story when it was first reported. IIRC, the paying passenger was offered some compensation.


----------



## Sunny (4 Jan 2012)

beffers said:


> Don't agree that just because I can afford to pay for a first class seat, I should be able to dictate who else gets to fly first class. All you are paying for is a better seat, more leg room, better food, free booze and kiss ass service. You don't get to be a bouncer on the door too. Sitting beside a crying child is a pain, but I if could afford to fly first class there is no way I'd let having a child with me stop me from doing so.


 
Nobody is asking you to dictate anything. The airline should dictate it. The majority of people travelling business class on long haul flights are business people, many of whom use the flight to work and pay extra for the ability to do so in comfort. These are the repeat customers that airlines should be keeping happy, not families with young children even if they can afford to fly buisiness or first class.


----------



## flossie (4 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> Nobody is asking you to dictate anything. The airline should dictate it. The majority of people travelling business class on long haul flights are business people, many of whom use the flight to work and pay extra for the ability to do so in comfort. These are the repeat customers that airlines should be keeping happy, not families with young children even if they can afford to fly buisiness or first class.


 
I think Malaysian Airways no longer accept children in upper cabins....

I would pay extra to be seated on a child free flight when I fly on business (possible personally as well). As you say, normally returning customers who are paying for the 'privilege' of being able to continue their work duties while in the air.


----------



## liaconn (4 Jan 2012)

I have to say, if I had paid a fortune for the luxury of travelling first class I would be a bit annoyed if I then had to put up with a screaming baby or whinging toddlers for the duration of the flight.


----------



## beffers (4 Jan 2012)

Yes, but where do you draw the line as to what can impact a first class passengers comfort? Should a person in a wheel chair who suffers occasional physical spasms not be allowed to travel first class lest their fellow passengers have to witness it? Should a post operative person with a colostomy bag not be allowed to fly first class lest the smell of pee put their fellow passengers off their dinners? Should a person who suffers from travel sickness not be allowed fly first class lest the sight and smell of their constant puking puts others off their dinners. Should a a person coughing and sneezing from a bad cold not be allowed to fly first class lest their fellow passengers catch their germs? Should a person with a chronic fear of flying not be allowed fly first class lest their fellow passengers have to witness their having hysterics? These things all happen on a day to day basis, and I'd hate to be member of cabin crew if I had to enforce those kind of restrictions. 

(The dead body situ is a once off occurrence unlikely to happen to the average traveler. Upsetting in the extreme to everyone involved, but sadly its hard to find a perfectly workable solution that keeps everyone happy. Do agree that the passengers involved were due some sort of compensation from the airline and better consideration from the cabin crew)

Anyway, I do agree that airlines should play a role in keeping their first class customers as happy as possible when it comes to kids. They pay the bills after all. When I lived in the States, several airlines had blocks of seats on long haul flights that were either not available to book if you had kids, or you were guaranteed no kids being within 5 rows of you if you booked one. You had to pay more to book one of these seats. I can see that working out, but I can't really see how they can ban kids from an entire cabin. An unruly, energetic 10 year old who refuses to stay in his seat can be just as annoying as a crying baby.


----------



## The_Banker (4 Jan 2012)

First class or economy, if the guy in the seat nearest you farts you will still smell it.


----------



## Thirsty (4 Jan 2012)

> screaming baby or whinging toddlers


Drunken adults and whinging passengers at full volume upset me far more


----------



## Firefly (4 Jan 2012)

Noise cancelling headphones...


----------



## gianni (4 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> I've noticed that a lot of passengers just seem to throw their luggage into the first available space as they walk down the aircraft regardless of how near it is to their seat. This means the people sitting in those seats can't keep their luggage close to them but have to go further down the aircraft looking for a space. I actually saw an argument about this on a plane a couple of years ago.
> Why do people do this? I can understand if you're one of the last people to board and just have to take what's available. But if you're boarding in good time it doesn't make much sense and means, at landing, people are trying to squeeze down the plane to get to their bags.



I put my bag under my feet/seat - avoids all the mayhem and mad rush for overhead space. 

The reason people do this is that they only care about themselves and have no thought for their fellow passengers. These are probably the same people who recline their seats on UK flights...play personal stereos at excessive volume... hog the armrest... leave the toilet in an untidy state...etc


----------



## MeathCommute (5 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> Can I hijack the thread? [oooooh, hijack in a thread about planes]
> 
> The plane lands, has come to a stop and doors will be open in a minute or two
> 
> ...


 
There's always a huge rush to get off the plane. I think it's an Irish thing. I used to think it was claustrophobia. I just think now that it's more like some hair brained idea that the first off the plane gets their luggage first !


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

Flown all over, it is a pretty universal thing. Myself I hate to find myself blocked in by a person who thinks that sitting there until the plane is empty is their prerogative (and I do mean empty - happened to me twice last year - both times I really needed to go to the loo and had waited until I was at the airport since it was a short flight and mr easy on the outside was gently snoring his way through a morning flight. So my courtesy cost me an uncomfortable wait until the rude person decided it was time for them to move)


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

What bugs me most though are
People who still haven't heard about the liquid restrictions
People who don't empty their pockets
People who have to be told to take off their jackets
People who argue about their shoes (saw one guy in a pair of steel cap boots kicking up a fuss once -idiot)
The tray return system at Gatwick (single point of return)
People who throw up small bags that could easily fit under the seat because they want to use the leg room - it is utterly selfish
People who throw bags up any old way without consideration for optimising the amount of space for everyone -especially those who put cases up sideways. It wastes other people's time rearranging their luggage and causes queues to back up
People who recline their seats as the plane is taking off
People who have to be told by the staff to turn off music devices more than once
People who talk, read, giggle through the safety demo, I see those demos more than most people but I always pay attention out of courtesy to the staff
Ryanair staff insisting on ludicrous conformance to their one bag rule (I am not opposed to the rule - just to some of the things that they insist constitute a second bag)
People who kick the back of the seat constantly or let their children do so
People who stand right against the baggage return, it is stupid, it means no-one can see anything, no-one has room to remove a bag
People who travel with too much luggage - most people pack way more than they use then they are struggling around with baggage they can't handle
People who range their trolleys against the baggage return, it is stupid in terms of taking off bags and it is dangerous to you and to others
People who bunch up at the point the baggage is disgorged, trust me I don't want to steal your dirty underwear... Or your clean underwear for that matter
People who put small children in between them and the baggage return, that is just dangerous
People who stand in front of you if you sensibly opt to leave a space between you and the baggage return
The irritating advertising on RyanAir flights
The pointless trumpeting when they land
The stupid clapping from people on landing - you don't clap at a cash register


----------



## HMC (5 Jan 2012)

You might enjoy this :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4HYSsrlcq8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

It's nearly 17 minutes long!!! And he claimed in the first minute that the EU chase him through the courts for selling cheap flights - I am prtty confident that has never been the charge


----------



## flossie (5 Jan 2012)

So-crates, you have hit the nail on the head with so many of those points!

Also, Ryanair staff doing safety demonstrations with accents so heavy you can't understand them. Not sure that it is safe at all. 

I remember being overweight on a Ryanair flight a years ago, it was something like 1.5kg. I calmly opened the case, took out the jacket on the top and put it on, placing the case back on the weigh belt. The attendant said 'You can't do that'.....I asked why not, I am only wearing the jacket and hey presto, I am now bang on my weight allowance.


----------



## micmclo (5 Jan 2012)

Hah, just the post about weight

Some people have wondered why they get hammered for being a kg over the luggage allowance but the hefty person behind them could weigh fifty kg more.

Anyway, I was told there is a airport in Connemara, think it's called Inverin and before the flight the crew get the passengers to one by one stand on a scales and everyone standing around sees their weight
Can't see a lot of people being impressed with that 

It's to balance the plane and distribute the weight, 


I was told in another thread that I post urban myths on AAM but I'm pretty certain this one is true


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

That one is probably true given the size of the plane it would be relevant! What is an urban myth was that line that RyanAir staff were feeding passengers who asked why there were rows blocked off ... Same excuse  balancing weight ... On a 747-800


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

flossie said:


> So-crates, you have hit the nail on the head with so many of those points!
> 
> Also, Ryanair staff doing safety demonstrations with accents so heavy you can't understand them. Not sure that it is safe at all.


 
It can't be, but I reckon it is a consequence of the general approach of ignoring the safety demonstration, why would any demonstrator invest effort in it if they get a response that is dishearteningly dismissive of them and their job.



flossie said:


> I remember being overweight on a Ryanair flight a years ago, it was something like 1.5kg. I calmly opened the case, took out the jacket on the top and put it on, placing the case back on the weigh belt. The attendant said 'You can't do that'.....I asked why not, I am only wearing the jacket and hey presto, I am now bang on my weight allowance.



Hehehehe read this and I thought you meant you yourself were overweight not your baggage! Too true though!!


----------



## Mrs Vimes (5 Jan 2012)

Years ago my skinny sister was slightly over her baggage allowance and when they tried to charge her she started pointing out that she was still way under the average weight on the flight and demanding that people should be weighed with their luggage.

Apparently the checkin people were laughing so much they let her off without paying. It wasn't Ryanair of course which helped. Also I gather pretty 22-year-olds often get an easier run


----------



## so-crates (6 Jan 2012)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Years ago my skinny sister was slightly over her baggage allowance and when they tried to charge her she started pointing out that she was still way under the average weight on the flight and demanding that people should be weighed with their luggage.
> 
> Apparently the checkin people were laughing so much they let her off without paying. It wasn't Ryanair of course which helped. Also I gather pretty 22-year-olds often get an easier run



Brilliant! Looks and smarts - she'll go far


----------



## flossie (6 Jan 2012)

so-crates said:


> Hehehehe read this and I thought you meant you yourself were overweight not your baggage! Too true though!!



I could do.with losing 2 or 3 pound but am in the average band for my height! Agree that a combined weight of passenger and luggage is needed.

The urban myth is not a myth....I was subjected to being weighed when flying from North to South Island in New Zealand! Was a little 5 seater plane.....one of my worst flights ever!


----------



## MeathCommute (6 Jan 2012)

so-crates said:


> What bugs me most though are
> People who still haven't heard about the liquid restrictions
> People who don't empty their pockets
> People who have to be told to take off their jackets
> ...


 
Fabulous post. I could add to that - the people who are driving out of the short term car park, and insist on braking suddenly on seeing the ticket kiosk in front of them. Duh, that thing that you should have in your hand or in front of you is a ticket that you just paid for. Now you must put it in the machine !


----------



## Leper (7 Jan 2012)

Great post from So-crates and I agree with every word. The occupier of the seat underneath the hand-luggage bin has little or no call on the bin. But, I can see the irritation of somebody sitting underneath who has to locate free space elsewhere.

However, to add to So-crates list:- You travel to Spain and the family from hell are sitting in front of you. They have kids running all over the place. Anytime they open the overhead bins to get some brand unknown crisps they return to their seats but leaving the bin door open on every occasion. They are extremely noisy and why should you object to their loud renditions of "Go on Home British Soldiers go on home . . ."

You arrive in Spain and have a 2 hour drive to get to your destination but first you have to pick up your hired car. Granda steps on to the aircraft aisle and lets nobody pass until the family has alighted having sent search parties to recover bags on every bin in the plane. They are going to the high rise resort ten minutes from the airport, of course.

Finally, you manage to get off the plane. You cannot pass them on the way to the luggage carousels and exit because they are all strewn across the corridor walking at a snail's pace. You say "Excuse me . . ." but you might as well be talking to the wall.


----------



## Time (7 Jan 2012)

People taking what should be hold luggage into the cabin.


----------



## so-crates (7 Jan 2012)

Leper said:


> You arrive in Spain and have a 2 hour drive to get to your destination but first you have to pick up your hired car... They are going to the high rise resort ten minutes from the airport, of course.



Only comfort you have then


----------



## AgathaC (7 Jan 2012)

People who make no effort whatsoever to get into their seats when the plane is being boarded, instead they stand blocking the aisle while they chat, take off their jackets, reach up to get something from their bags etc.


----------



## RMCF (8 Jan 2012)

One thing I used to hate when I flew a lot, and it only seemed to be Irish and British people who did it, was everyone rising from their seats to queue for boarding even though they only called those in Row 1 - 10. 

"My Row is 43 but I'm going to stand in the way even though it will be 5mins before they call Rows 40 - 40".

Yeah cos the place is going to leave without you! Ya muppet.

An even more annoying form of this is when everyone rises and create a human barricade when they announce "could those will mobility problems or small children please come to the boarding gate first". Real smart people.


----------



## Leper (8 Jan 2012)

The older I get the more relaxed I have become.  I have bought into Airport entertainment at all stages.  Great when family of twelve are swapping items between hold-luggage.  Better again, the once-a-year traveller who takes on the experienced arguer from Ryanair as to why she is entitled to six items of hand luggage.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jan 2012)

RMCF said:


> One thing I used to hate when I flew a lot, and it only seemed to be Irish and British people who did it, was everyone rising from their seats to queue for boarding even though they only called those in Row 1 - 10.
> 
> "My Row is 43 but I'm going to stand in the way even though it will be 5mins before they call Rows 40 - 40".
> 
> ...


 
I was just about to post this same point. The staff make it quite clear that they want to board from the back of the aircraft first (presumably to avoid congestion in the aisle) but a load of idiots with seats in the first half of the plane immediately jump up and join the queue. A lot of the time the staff let them board and, of course, they block the aisle standing right at the front putting up their bags and taking off their coats and folding them up etc. I don't see the point. Your seating has been assigned so you're not going to get a better seat just because you barge on first. Idiots.
Likewise the parents who think 'travelling with young children' means 'travelling with any offspring aged up to 25".


----------



## micmclo (8 Jan 2012)

I've never been in Dublin Terminal Two but twice in Pier D in Dublin [the one that feels you've just walked to Co. Meath] I've had strangers approach me and ask me to put their luggage inside my bag

I've a fairly big sportsbag I use but I carry very little so you could fold it up to a fraction of its size

Seem like ordinary people, just chancing their arm and trying to avoid fees

But every time they ask me I've visions of some film I saw about drug trafficking in Malaysia and the drug mule was setup by the boss, he got framed then got hanged 
It wasn't Midnight Express but I've seen that too

Wouldn't hang you in Ireland of course but I'd rather not have to spend time detained by security.

Who said rubber gloves and body cavity search???? 

After I stop my panic attack I just politely say, _sorry I can't, there are rules about that_
And then I get a dirty look 

Some people have no shame about chancing their arm with randomers


----------



## so-crates (8 Jan 2012)

Wow, in all the times I hsve been through Dublin airport (and it is a lot) I have never been approached by randomers asking me to smuggle their jocks abroad  you must have the words "Approach me, I'm a mule and I'm here to help" floating in the air over your head !


----------



## Delboy (8 Jan 2012)

thats bizarre.....strangers asking you to take their stuff on board!


----------



## micmclo (8 Jan 2012)

Maybe I just have a friendly look about me 

Or maybe look like a sucker

I thought it was fairly common, I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets approached


----------



## beffers (9 Jan 2012)

Wow. That is amazing. That has never happened to me either & I have flown out of Dubin airport dozens of times. They must be right muppets asking you that seeing as it is one of the questions that is asked of you at check in.

Wasn't there a case (about 20 years or so ago) of an Irish woman at Heathrow agreeing to carry something that a friend asked her to put in her bag, and it turned out to be a bomb inside a teddy bear?

PS You don't wind up in Co Meath when you walk the length of the new T2. You wind up in Donegal. I bought me a new pair of NIKE cross trainers just to get me thru Dublin and Heathrow on my next trip to London.


----------



## IsleOfMan (9 Jan 2012)

I bring sandwiches and a flask and stop for a picnic just outside where the closed down pub used to be. It breaks the journey.


----------



## Bronte (9 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> I've never been in Dublin Terminal Two but twice in Pier D in Dublin I've had strangers approach me and ask me to put their luggage inside my bag


 
I know a Polish lady who did that for her underage kids as she was not travelling with them.


----------



## liaconn (9 Jan 2012)

Also, families that want to sit together but wait until the last moment to check in. Then expect other people, who checked in early to be sure of a window seat/a seat near the front or whatever to be moved around to accommodate them.


----------



## flossie (9 Jan 2012)

If I fire up my laptop during a flight to do some work and the person sitting beside me blatantly is trying to read my screen. I have my company desktop background set on my laptop and I had somebody in the row behind me once lean over and ask me something believing I worked in the music industry as he saw some company initials and then spent ages asking me was I sure I couldn't get music played etc. I work for an industry that couldn't be further from the music industry. Nosy person. 

People who fall asleep and end up virtually leaning on you. I will happily poke them awake and say 'excuse me'. 

Passengers with very bad breath who continue to talk at you even when you don't respond too much!


----------



## ney001 (10 Jan 2012)

I once spent four hours sitting next to a couple - both of whom were extremely overweight so I was pushed almost into the aisle.  That wasn't the problem - the problem was they spent almost the entire 4 hours kissing - seriously 4 hours of groping, kissing, groaning - horrible noises.  I kept elbowing him, getting up and walking down to the back of the plane, anything I could but they didn't come up for air even once. 

In hindsight I should have just asked them to stop!

I was like a feckin demon getting off the plane - saw them at luggage collection doing the same thing, she was leaning against a pillar he was on top of her!


----------



## Firefly (10 Jan 2012)

ney001 said:


> I once spent four hours sitting next to a couple - both of whom were extremely overweight so I was pushed almost into the aisle. That wasn't the problem - the problem was they spent almost the entire 4 hours kissing - seriously 4 hours of groping, kissing, groaning - horrible noises. I kept elbowing him, getting up and walking down to the back of the plane, anything I could but they didn't come up for air even once.


 
Maybe they were too big to fit in the toilet


----------



## IsleOfMan (10 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Also, families that want to sit together but wait until the last moment to check in. Then expect other people, who checked in early to be sure of a window seat/a seat near the front or whatever to be moved around to accommodate them.


 
It happened to me recently when a woman asked me to move in to the centre as she wanted an aisle seat. I just said to her "so do I". She stared at me for a moment then stormed off.


----------



## Time (10 Jan 2012)

If people want a particular seat then they can bloody well check in online or at the airport in plenty of time or better still pay in advance online. I had paid in advance (€20 on aer lingus) for a window seat in the past only to have someone ask me to move. They got short shrift from me.


----------



## micmclo (10 Jan 2012)

Families and children sitting across different rows and they pass sweets among themselves, making noise, bothering everyone and twisting and turning to talk to each other.

Giving sweets to children on a plane is only going to make them hyper 

And if you can't go a few hours without sweets or eating then that's not good at all
I'm not saying let children sit on their own or ignore them but no need for all this sweet passing

While I'm here I'll include hen partys split among different seats and they also insist on turning and shouting to each other.
Gangs of lads are pretty quiet in comparison from my experience


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jan 2012)

ParkLane said:


> It happened to me recently when a woman asked me to move in to the centre as she wanted an aisle seat. I just said to her "so do I". She stared at me for a moment then stormed off.


 
Years ago I was on a Virgin Atlantic flight from New York to London. Luckily I got a seat at the front of economy where I could stretch out my legs and not have to endure the seat in front being reclined.

Some wagon from North America started to make a nuisance of herself to the stewards cos they couldn't upgrade her to business class. She threw a hissy fit about the perceived injustice. The stewards tried to placate her by offering the best seat available in economy, which was beside me. She started to throw the head about this as it was a 'middle of three' seat. I had considered offering her my aisle seat, but because she was being so obnoxious to the crew, I ignored her.

After much muttering and snarking, she settled down, 'til a patch of turbulence caused a glass of red wine to spill all over her jacket. Then she started to cry.

That was one long flight


----------



## liaconn (10 Jan 2012)

ParkLane said:


> It happened to me recently when a woman asked me to move in to the centre as she wanted an aisle seat. I just said to her "so do I". She stared at me for a moment then stormed off.


 

What a cheek. Who do some people think they are?

Myself and a friend were travelling to Manchester once and had deliberately chosen, when checking in, a centre and aisle seat because my friend had recently had surgery and didn't want anyone sitting to her right where they could accidentally elbow her. We were paged at the airport and asked if we would mind changing seats as a family wanted to travel together. My friend, being kind, agreed as she could see that parents would need to be with small children. I saw the family getting off the plane and the youngest of them looked about twenty. Totally selfish behaviour and I will definitely not agree to swap seats again unless I get an assurance there are very small kids involved.


----------



## MANTO (10 Jan 2012)

Flying with Ryanair and I thought I would be helpful and bring my rubbish down to the stewardess. 

As I handed her the rubbish she pointed to the back where the Cabin Crew work and made me put the rubbish in a black bag myself - kinda made me laugh though.


----------



## csirl (10 Jan 2012)

In the days before online check-in, the thing that used to annoy me most was those people who seem to take forever at the check-in desk. You hand in your ticket and your passport and get you bags checked - usually takes c.2 minutes in total. Can someone elighten me as to what those people who take c.10 minutes do be doing/talking about? Always wondered.


----------



## michaelm (11 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> I haven't been on a plane since 2008.


Me neither.  I only fly on leap years; trying to keep my carbon footprint down .


----------



## HMC (12 Jan 2012)

Air rage as passengers nearly come to blows when teenager reclines his seat on man about to eat his meal

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ust-teenager-reclined-seat.html#ixzz1jF4LvVKN


----------



## DB74 (12 Jan 2012)

michaelm said:


> Me neither.  I only fly on leap years; trying to keep my carbon footprint down .



So where are you going this year then?


----------



## liaconn (12 Jan 2012)

HMC said:


> Air rage as passengers nearly come to blows when teenager reclines his seat on man about to eat his meal
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ust-teenager-reclined-seat.html#ixzz1jF4LvVKN


 


Don't start me on people who recline their seats!


----------



## Time (12 Jan 2012)

They should be banned from all planes.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Don't start me on people who recline their seats!


 
As someone with long legs and who is unable to sleep on planes, I agree.

But, having read the story, they were on the second leg of a 20 hour flight, so I'm conflicted .


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2012)

Time said:


> They should be banned from all planes.



People or chairs?


----------



## Time (12 Jan 2012)

Reclining seats I meant.


----------



## flossie (12 Jan 2012)

But you pay for the use of a chair - if it functions include recliner, why shouldn't you be able to use it? Don't get me wrong, I've had my fair share of annoying people in front who put the chair down immediately and don't move it for the whole flight, but i wouldn't complain because they are using the seat they paid for. If somebody put the seat down sharply and spilt hot tea/coffee/food that it a bit different.


----------



## Time (12 Jan 2012)

I would pay a bit extra to fly an airline that has non reclining seats.


----------



## beffers (12 Jan 2012)

If the seat is meant to recline, why not use it to make your journey more comfortable? I don't get why people shouldn't be able to do that. The person behind them can recline their seat too if they wish. On most long haul flights that I have been on, the cabin crew ask people to bring their seats back up when the meal is being served. But if someone wants to sleep, I don't know how they can be forced to. On a 20 hour journey, there is no way that everyone is going to want to sleep/eat at the same time, so I guess there is always going to be fodder for conflict. 

I'd tend to be on the side of the sleeper in that story. I've been able to eat my meal perfectly ok when the person in front of me reclined in their seat. 'Twas a bit more cramped than I would like, but it was totally doable. On a 20 hour flight, there would be several times that meals and drinks are served. I don't think its fair that some one who is trying to sleep should be woken up and made bring their seat back up every time the food or beverage cart shows up.


----------



## liaconn (12 Jan 2012)

Whatever about people reclining to sleep on long haul flights, I don't understand why people can't undertake a two hour flight without lying back to have a snooze. There really is no justification for that when passengers are already sitting in cramped conditions, without you taking up the bit of space they have in front of them to stretch yourself out comfortably. On one flight recently I couldn't even read because the selfish tosser in front of me was completely blocking my light. The flight was from Brussels to Dublin, hardly a marathon journey.


----------



## liaconn (12 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> There should be a book written on the etiquette of boarding and disembarking from aircraft.


 

Well, going on the general views on this thread:

1. Check in early if you want specific seats and don't expect other passengers to move around to accommodate you.

2. Ensure there is no space in the bin directly over your seat before storing your bags somewhere else.

3. Stay in your seat until the doors of the plane are opened.

4. Don't recline your seat

5. Listen to airport staff when they state that they are boarding certain rows or passengers with specific needs first, and don't just charge up to the gate regardless.

6. Get into your seat as quickly as possible to avoid blocking the aisle.

7. Don't travel business class with crying babies. (Controversial, this one!)


----------



## DB74 (12 Jan 2012)

If the guy in front of me reclines his seat, I get my 6yo to sit there and tell him that he will get a huge ice-cream in the airport if he can kick the seat 100 times inside one minute


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> If the guy in front of me reclines his seat, I get my 6yo to sit there and tell him that he will get a huge ice-cream in the airport if he can kick the seat 100 times inside one minute



What if that person then "accidentally" spills hot tea/coffee on your child as they get out of their seat?


----------



## flossie (12 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> If the guy in front of me reclines his seat, I get my 6yo to sit there and tell him that he will get a huge ice-cream in the airport if he can kick the seat 100 times inside one minute


 
That should also be included in the etiquette - kicking backs of seats.


----------



## Sunny (12 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> If the guy in front of me reclines his seat, I get my 6yo to sit there and tell him that he will get a huge ice-cream in the airport if he can kick the seat 100 times inside one minute



People like you also annoy me. I don't recline my seat when travelling in cattle class but I don't care if people in front of me do. They are perfectly entitled to.


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> People like you also annoy me. I don't recline my seat when travelling in cattle class but I don't care if people in front of me do. They are perfectly entitled to.



I only ever travel in cattle class; I'm not in banking


----------



## Mucker Man (12 Jan 2012)

As far as I know Ryanair seats don't recline. Another great reason to fly with them!


----------



## Time (12 Jan 2012)

Indeed!


----------



## IsleOfMan (13 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> If the guy in front of me reclines his seat, I get my 6yo to sit there and tell him that he will get a huge ice-cream in the airport if he can kick the seat 100 times inside one minute


 
Your chewing gum can also get lost in the strangest of places......


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jan 2012)

Another aspect of air travel that annoys me is the price and quality of food in the airport.

This is a good example.


----------



## Purple (13 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Another aspect of air travel that annoys me is the price and quality of food in the airport.
> 
> This is a good example.



When I fly out of Terminal 1 in Dublin I buy food/coffee in the Spar in the walkway through the short stay carpark. Not airport prices.


----------



## RonanC (13 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Another aspect of air travel that annoys me is the price and quality of food in the airport.
> 
> This is a good example.


 

That price seems reasonable compared to some pubs in this country

€10 for an open ham sandwich


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jan 2012)

RonanC said:


> That price seems reasonable compared to some pubs in this country


 
OK, but look at the quality of the ham. That's the re-constituted water-saturated slime-coated stuff you get in a pack of 8 for about €2 in a supermarket. And a couple of slices of brown bread. Anything over €3.00 is taking the P.

And in the city centre you can shop around. In an airport, you're stuck with what's in front of you.


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> When I fly out of Terminal 1 in Dublin I buy food/coffee in the Spar in the walkway through the short stay carpark. Not airport prices.


 
Boots have a good deal in Terminal 1 - Sandwich, Crisps or Fruit and a drink for €4.95 (i think). Unfortunately they're not in T2.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> People like you also annoy me. I don't recline my seat when travelling in cattle class but I don't care if people in front of me do. They are perfectly entitled to.


 
They might be 'entitled' to but it doesn't mean it's not rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## Sunny (13 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> They might be 'entitled' to but it doesn't mean it's not rude and inconsiderate.


 
Yes it does. As long as they don't do it when they are serving a meal, I don't see the problem. The seats are designed to recline at a certain angle. If you don't like it, pay for a higher class ticket or travel on an airline that doesn't allow seats to recline. I really don't see how using one of the functions of the seat provided is rude and inconsiderate. It's like saying that people who sit in the middle and who use the arm rests are rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## DB74 (13 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> It's like saying that people who sit in the middle and who use the arm rests are rude and inconsiderate.



They are if they use both of them

If they don't like it they should have paid for a 1st class seat


----------



## terrontress (13 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> When I fly out of Terminal 1 in Dublin I buy food/coffee in the Spar in the walkway through the short stay carpark. Not airport prices.


 
It is no longer a Spar. I forget who runs it now. Someone like Wrights of Howth. The outside is painted black and there is a silver sign to add a touch of class.

It is definitely priced for an airport now.


----------



## Sunny (13 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> They are if they use both of them
> 
> If they don't like it they should have paid for a 1st class seat


 
Same could be said if the person sitting in either the aisle or window uses both theirs. Do people really expect a life of luxuary when travelling? You are in a steel box with a couple of hundred people. There are going to be things that annoy you. You either live with it, buy a higher class ticket where you can enjoy a different level of comfort or just don't fly. Kicking seats and sticking chewing gum on people because they dare recline their seats is pitiful.


----------



## Sunny (13 Jan 2012)

terrontress said:


> It is no longer a Spar. I forget who runs it now. Someone like Wrights of Howth. The outside is painted black and there is a silver sign to add a touch of class.
> 
> It is definitely priced for an airport now.


 
Yeah, it's not cheap. Getting milk and bread after getting off a late flight will set you back a bit!


----------



## DB74 (13 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> Same could be said if the person sitting in either the aisle or window uses both theirs. Do people really expect a life of luxuary when travelling? You are in a steel box with a couple of hundred people. There are going to be things that annoy you. You either live with it, buy a higher class ticket where you can enjoy a different level of comfort or just don't fly. Kicking seats and sticking chewing gum on people because they dare recline their seats is pitiful.




Come on man - I was joking!


----------



## michaelm (13 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> So where are you going this year then?


Well it was Rome in 2008, perhaps London.


----------



## Sunny (13 Jan 2012)

DB74 said:


> Come on man - I was joking!


 
Late night. No sense of humour today! Apologies.


----------



## Latrade (13 Jan 2012)

Probably as good a time as any to mention Louis CK's view that every thing is amazing and nobody is happy (including air travel).


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Jan 2012)

Latrade said:


> Probably as good a time as any to mention Louis CK's view that every thing is amazing and nobody is happy (including air travel).



Brilliant!


----------



## liaconn (13 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> Yes it does. As long as they don't do it when they are serving a meal, I don't see the problem. The seats are designed to recline at a certain angle. If you don't like it, pay for a higher class ticket or travel on an airline that doesn't allow seats to recline. I really don't see how using one of the functions of the seat provided is rude and inconsiderate. It's like saying that people who sit in the middle and who use the arm rests are rude and inconsiderate.


 

Not everyone can afford to pay for a 'higher class' ticket or to pick and choose airlines. Seats were originally designed to recline when there was sufficient space between rows to allow for this. That is no longer the case so instead of deciding that they're 'entitled' to recline passengers on short flights should use cop on and consideration.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Jan 2012)

I am a small and compact human being so I dont care less about people reclining.

I do hate people who dont control their feral children on flights and allow me to be subjected to seat kicking, loud wailing, screaming, fighting, jumping about etc.....

I also hate drunkards on flights.

But what I hate most about flying is that when you come across a rude ignorant staff member (not often but it happens), you cannot stand up for yourself because chances are you'll be arrested for air rage.


----------



## Sunny (13 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Not everyone can afford to pay for a 'higher class' ticket or to pick and choose airlines. Seats were originally designed to recline when there was sufficient space between rows to allow for this. That is no longer the case so instead of deciding that they're 'entitled' to recline passengers on short flights should use cop on and consideration.



When was there sufficient room by your standards? The 50's? Flying will always be uncomfortable for some people because they are too tall, too fat etc but that's the way it is. If someone on an early morning flight to london wants to recline their seat to help them sleep, I don't see why they shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> When was there sufficient room by your standards? The 50's? Flying will always be uncomfortable for some people because they are too tall, too fat etc but that's the way it is. If someone on an early morning flight to london wants to recline their seat to help them sleep, I don't see why they shouldn't be allowed.


 
I do not know when they started to push the rows closer together, the point is they have done and it now bothers an awful lot of passengers (not just fat or unusually tall ones) to have a seat reclined back on top of them.

We'll have to agree to disagree on this. But I shall continue to push my knees against the back of the seat in front if the person has their seat reclined to an angle that makes me feel cramped and uncomfortable.


----------



## RonanC (13 Jan 2012)

Seat pitch and width are usually pretty much the same no matter who you fly with. Aerlingus use short-haul Airbus A320's and have a seat pitch of 30" and width of 18". Ryanair use Boeing 737-300's and have a pitch of 30" and width of 17". 

32" pitch would be the max you would likely see in an economy long or short haul flight.


----------



## JP1234 (13 Jan 2012)

Front seats in economy should definitely be fixed so as not to recline, if you are quick enough to get these seats there is plenty of leg room to stretch. I spent almost all of a flight home from NYC on the second row behind a girl who reclined ther seat the moment we were airborn and had to be told by the aircrew several times to put her seat up for meals and landing. She also carried on talking on her phone until the air crew almost had to remove it from her hand...


----------



## HMC (13 Jan 2012)

I read somewhere years ago that, if the person in front has reclined their seat, just lean forward and tell them you need more space as you're about to throw up.  It's supposed to have the desired effect though I've never tried it myself.


----------



## micmclo (13 Jan 2012)

_My ass isn't getting bigger 
The airline seats are getting smaller _


I believe in the imaginary line between seats, and maybe I should not judge people but I secretly groan when the large gentleman or lady chooses to sit beside me.
Same happens on Bus Éireann coaches.

My personal space is important to me and while they fit in the seat it's still encroaching into my space and I felt put out over it

I've never asked someone to move over a bit but it's not even their fault [or is it?] as they cannot realy move over.

And it's never rugby players with fantastic physiques who are just damn huge and powerful
Very opposite scale of fitness

Oh, my post sounds harsh and I'm going to get flamed


----------



## beffers (14 Jan 2012)

csirl said:


> In the days before online check-in, the thing that used to annoy me most was those people who seem to take forever at the check-in desk. You hand in your ticket and your passport and get you bags checked - usually takes c.2 minutes in total. Can someone elighten me as to what those people who take c.10 minutes do be doing/talking about? Always wondered.



ME TOO !  

Most of my check ins are quick and easy affairs. But every now and then, I have had occasion to want to change my seat assignment for that flight, or I had an issue or question with a connecting flight that I was getting later on. My issue is usually resolved in about 60 seconds. WTF is up with the people who camp out at the check in desk for what seems like bloody YEARS? WTF are they trying to do for gods sake? Organize a military coup in the country that they are going to? Plan the colour of the marching band and red carpet for their arrival? Bah humbug !



> Whatever about people reclining to sleep on long haul flights, I don't  understand why people can't undertake a two hour flight without lying  back to have a snooze. There really is no justification for that when  passengers are already sitting in cramped conditions, without you taking  up the bit of space they have in front of them to stretch yourself out  comfortably. On one flight recently I couldn't even read because the  selfish tosser in front of me was completely blocking my light. The  flight was from Brussels to Dublin, hardly a marathon journey.


 That is pretty harsh and judgmental imo. You have no way of knowing what kinds of journeys your fellow travelers have been on, or how long they have been on the road without sleep. The flight may be an easy two hour trip for you. It may not be the case for everyone else. The last time I flew from Atlanta to Dublin, I had to fly via Paris. Thanks to the a$$hole beside me, I got zero sleep on the Atlanta/Paris leg of the trip. Prior to getting on the flight in Atlanta, I had been up for nearly 20 hours. As soon as I got on the plane to Dublin, I damm near passed out from exhaustion. If someone was standing in judgment over me wanting to have a bit of kip on a short two hour flight, they would have gotten pretty short thrift from me I can tell ya !


----------



## IsleOfMan (14 Jan 2012)

I have no problem dozing off with my seat in it's normal non reclined position. I would be very much aware of the inconvenience of having my seat reclined for the person behind me. I would never stand blocking the conveyor belt with my trolley waiting for my luggage. It's about self awareness really. Lots of people don't have it.


----------



## Leper (14 Jan 2012)

It is obvious that the reclining seat situation on short-haul flights is the main issue here.  To be honest, I can get a little peeved at a reclining seat immediately in front of me also.  However, if a seat is reclinable, it will be reclined and you can have no argument with the person availing of it.  Ryanair dont allow reclinable seats on flights.  I am sure with a little bit of complaint from customers Aer Lingus will do the same.

Also, it is possible that somebody working in Aer Lingus peruses this site occasionally and perhaps the issue can be brought to the attention of Customer Service?


----------



## liaconn (14 Jan 2012)

beffers said:


> ME TOO !
> 
> Most of my check ins are quick and easy affairs. But every now and then, I have had occasion to want to change my seat assignment for that flight, or I had an issue or question with a connecting flight that I was getting later on. My issue is usually resolved in about 60 seconds. WTF is up with the people who camp out at the check in desk for what seems like bloody YEARS? WTF are they trying to do for gods sake? Organize a military coup in the country that they are going to? Plan the colour of the marching band and red carpet for their arrival? Bah humbug !
> 
> That is pretty harsh and judgmental imo. You have no way of knowing what kinds of journeys your fellow travelers have been on, or how long they have been on the road without sleep. The flight may be an easy two hour trip for you. It may not be the case for everyone else. The last time I flew from Atlanta to Dublin, I had to fly via Paris. Thanks to the a$$hole beside me, I got zero sleep on the Atlanta/Paris leg of the trip. Prior to getting on the flight in Atlanta, I had been up for nearly 20 hours. As soon as I got on the plane to Dublin, I damm near passed out from exhaustion. If someone was standing in judgment over me wanting to have a bit of kip on a short two hour flight, they would have gotten pretty short thrift from me I can tell ya !


 
Nothing harsh or judgmental about it. If you're that exhausted you'll be able to sleep without reclining the seat and can just push a cardigan or sweater behind your neck for comfort. People who are exhausted fall asleep on trains and buses. without having to recline. The rest of us can manage two hours without having to stretch ourselves out comfortably at the expense of the people behind us.

It's not all about you and your problems you know. People should be entitled to equal space per seat (how do you know the person behind you doesn't have problems with their knees or something) and the reclining facility should be removed from short haul flights.


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Nothing harsh or judgmental about it. If you're that exhausted you'll be able to sleep without reclining the seat and can just push a cardigan or sweater behind your neck for comfort. People who are exhausted fall asleep on trains and buses. without having to recline. The rest of us can manage two hours without having to stretch ourselves out comfortably at the expense of the people behind us.
> 
> It's not all about you and your problems you know. People should be entitled to equal space per seat (how do you know the person behind you doesn't have problems with their knees or something) and the reclining facility should be removed from short haul flights.



I can't fall asleep upright; I have to be lying down. It doesn't matter how tired I am. I recline my seat on long flights but I ask the person behind me if they mind before I do so.


----------



## shesells (16 Jan 2012)

Some airlines have seats that recline by the cushion moving forward so you recline into your own space rather than into the seat behind you. Cathay Pacific come to mind but I think Lufthansa have started to introduce them too. Brilliant idea, I'm petite but I still hate recliners on planes and never recline my seat. I can't sleep on planes regardless of position. I've been lucky enough to fly in business a few times on long haul flights and still can't sleep even on a flat seat. 

I had a nightmare flight years back with Damien behind me, yes the child from hell. Sitting with trendy "I don't discipline my child" Dad, it was horrendous. Flight was packed, the boy (about 9) kicked my chair, pulled my hair, shouted in my ear etc for 9 hours of an 11 hour flight.  Dad's response to my pleas were "he's just a child" or "Damien (not real name but it should have been) I don't think that lady is enjoying what you are doing". Cabin crew didn't give a f*ck, it was Aer Lingus transatlantic and the last time I have given AL a cent of my money. The killer part was the demon child finally dropped off 2 hours before landing...but breakfast was served 90 minutes before landing and...Dad woke him up :O

I hate people who hog both armrests, often happens me because I'm small. Doesn't mean I don't like my space.

Carry on bags...all the things that drive me crazy have already been listed...especially on domestic flights in the US, passengers and gate staff blatantly disregard cabin bag sizers and it causes all kinds of problems on board.

People who leave airplane toilets in a state...eww, seriously!

I dislike cabin crew who are snooty, or inappropriate. On a recent flight I had an aisle seat in a preferred row, the front row of our economy section. I had that seat by virtue of my OH's frequent flyer status which gave us free access to these seats rather than paying for them. This flight was on a 757 (which I hate) so 3-3 seats, with a single aisle. Only the middle and aisle seats in our row were preferred, unusually the window wasn't. This was because the door was in front of our row and the padding on the door meant the leg room in the window seat was reduced to that of a normal row. The guy in that seat was tall and boarded before us. He decided he preferred my aisle seat to his window seat, and the flight attendant tried to convince me (in front of him) that I should swap with him because I'm smaller. I didn't. And so she showered him with extra drinks and snacks etc during the flight while practically throwing mine at me.


----------



## micmclo (16 Jan 2012)

shesells said:


> He decided he preferred my aisle seat to his window seat, and the flight attendant tried to convince me (in front of him) that I should swap with him because I'm smaller. I didn't. And so she showered him with extra drinks and snacks etc during the flight while practically throwing mine at me.




Name and shame this airline


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 Jan 2012)

I had a woman who was flicking the crumbs off her scone/sandwich on to me after she had finished eating. She also tried to hog the armrest for the whole flight unaware that it was not hers.


----------



## csirl (16 Jan 2012)

Was once on a charter flight from Spain to Dublin which was full of drunks - you know the type who go on holiday purely to get drunk etc.

Flight was delayed and arrived in Dublin in the early hours of the morning. On TWO occasions, passengers pressed the emergency stop button on the baggage belt in order to retrieve their suitcases - couldnt be bothered waiting for them to come around again. On each occasion it took 1/2 hour to get it going again - was 2am and not a lot of staff around. Then a group of drunks decided to dance on the belt and it stopped - another delay of 1/2 hour. Thought I was never going to get home.

Have never flown a charter flight since.


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2012)

Thankfully charters are now almost a thing of the past.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

shesells said:


> Some airlines have seats that recline by the cushion moving forward so you recline into your own space rather than into the seat behind you. Cathay Pacific come to mind but I think Lufthansa have started to introduce them too. Brilliant idea, I'm petite but I still hate recliners on planes and never recline my seat. I can't sleep on planes regardless of position. I've been lucky enough to fly in business a few times on long haul flights and still can't sleep even on a flat seat.
> 
> I had a nightmare flight years back with Damien behind me, yes the child from hell. Sitting with trendy "I don't discipline my child" Dad, it was horrendous. Flight was packed, the boy (about 9) kicked my chair, pulled my hair, shouted in my ear etc for 9 hours of an 11 hour flight. Dad's response to my pleas were "he's just a child" or "Damien (not real name but it should have been) I don't think that lady is enjoying what you are doing". Cabin crew didn't give a f*ck, it was Aer Lingus transatlantic and the last time I have given AL a cent of my money. The killer part was the demon child finally dropped off 2 hours before landing...but breakfast was served 90 minutes before landing and...Dad woke him up :O
> 
> ...


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2012)

I have experienced that many times before.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

I hate it when passengers use foul language when talking to each other, especially when there's children on board. This seems to be an Irish problem only.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> I hate it when passengers use foul language when talking to each other, especially when there's children on board. This seems to be an Irish problem only.



It's not an air travel problem. I especially hate hearing adults cursing to their children or grandchildren. I remember being shocked hearing, about 20 years ago, a Granny telling her grandson to 'F Off'. Except she didn't say 'F'.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

This goes on in buses all the time as well. Usually younger people who couldn't care less if there are elderly people or small children sitting beside them and just eff and blind away at the top of their voices.


----------



## shesells (17 Jan 2012)

It was writing the post that reminded me that I meant to complain to Delta about her. I'm sure I even took her name. Must find holiday notes...


----------



## TarfHead (17 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> I haven't been on a plane since 2008.


 
At the weekend, we booked a long overdue family holiday to the USA. 2 transatlantic flights and 2 internal flights.

Hopefully I'll have nothing to add to this thread when we're home again .


----------



## Sunny (17 Jan 2012)

TarfHead said:


> At the weekend, we booked a long overdue family holiday to the USA. 2 transatlantic flights and 2 internal flights.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have nothing to add to this thread when we're home again .


 

What could possibly go wrong....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Deiseblue (18 Jan 2012)

I flew to Malta on a charter for the game where Ireland qualified for the 1990 World Cup.
A huge number of flights were affected by fog & in an effort to get us away our group were bussed from Dublin to Shannon to no avail as Shannon was also fogbound.
Fans were given the choice of being put up in hotels in Limerick or staying in the Airport bar ( which was kept open all night ) - guess what option people chose ?
The flight the next morning was truly memorable ( not helped by the ridiculous rumour that the pilot had been cleared to fly hours earlier but had "bottled it" ) - I believe Dante's nine circles of hell were loosely based on the experience !
Roll on Euro 2012.


----------



## so-crates (21 Jan 2012)

I don't have a problem with people reclining their seats on a short flight as long as they wait until the plane has taken off and the crew have at least been released. Its people who; despite being told arm-rests down, seat back up and window blinds up; think that since the crew are strapped in and can't catch them doing so drop their seats as the plane is taxiing down the runway that aggravate me.

In terms of seats and facilities, check out www.seatguru.com before you fly


----------



## Perplexed (24 Jan 2012)

A few years back while flying to New York my friend and I had to endure three English guys ( I hate a certain English accent ever since!) who spoke at the top of their voices incessantly and ordered drink after drink from the crew.  The voices got louder & louder as the flight progressed and they totally ignored any requests from the crew to be quiet.

6 days later on our return my friend mentioned to the stewardess that she was on our previous flight.  She didn't remember us until my friend mentioned the morons that were in front of us.....she looked at us and said "Ah yes, I remember"  The same steawardess presented us with a bottle of champagne before we landed, saying we deserved it.  Just thought I'd add a nice story


----------



## micmclo (24 Jan 2012)

Name the airline


----------



## Perplexed (25 Jan 2012)

I'm nearly sure it was Continental. We definitely flew from LHR as opposed to Dublin or Shannon. It was a good few years back but I've never forgotten the gesture


----------



## villa 1 (26 Jan 2012)

Flew to Turkey on a package last year and had the benefit of having a fairly drunken Irish slob relieve himself up against the door of the toilet. When reprimanded by the stewardess(non irish) he said that he had to go. Animal!!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Jan 2012)

villa 1 said:


> Flew to Turkey on a package last year and had the benefit of having a fairly drunken Irish slob relieve himself up against the door of the toilet. When reprimanded by the stewardess(non irish) he said that he had to go. Animal!!


 
Was it a no.2.!!!


----------

